# مسحوق غسيل الوزير



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


ممكن ممن لديه المعرفة بطريقة تصنيع مسحوق غسيل الوزير " التايد" 
محتاج اسماء المواد الداخله في التركيب مع نسبها وطريقة التصنيع


تحيتي​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ........
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138442.html


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الاضافة


----------

